# cpr-when performing CPR



## maudys (Aug 20, 2009)

when performing CPR, do you charge for the IV push of epi, atropine, etc., or would those be considered part of the CPR, and seperately billable?


----------



## OCD_coder (Aug 23, 2009)

The IV epi is bundled as part of the Critical Care fee.  The CPR has to do with compressions only.


----------



## maudys (Aug 26, 2009)

I guess what I am asking is, according to the CCI edits, 96374 and 92950 can't be billed together on the same date.  Is that because the drugs used in the ACLS protocol for CPR are given as part of CPR, and not seperately billable?


----------



## 808coder (Aug 26, 2009)

*cpr question*



maudys said:


> I guess what I am asking is, according to the CCI edits, 96374 and 92950 can't be billed together on the same date.  Is that because the drugs used in the ACLS protocol for CPR are given as part of CPR, and not seperately billable?



the drugs are separately billable for hospital.  for physicians, you can code cpr + cc but most will pay for only 1.  You can fight denial if can prove both (cpr + cc) was done.


----------

